# Colt Single Action Frontier Scout Nickel Finish 1961 Model



## SAColt67 (Oct 14, 2015)

Hello All,

I recently purchased a Colt Single Action Frontier Scout 22 Magnum 1961 according to serial #. The sad part of this is that this beautiful gun has some cosmetic damage, seems like someone used a screw driver to try and remove the cylinder. I hope my pictures will show the detail of the damage and also seems like it was dry fired many times because the cylinder has marks in several areas. I am trying to decide if I paid too much for this maybe the forum can help me decide do I keep or get my money back??? I called Colt and they told me that this type of cosmetic damage they cannot even attempt to fix because the Colt is Nickel Plated. This Colt Also Had a 125th Medallion in the Box please see picture. I paid $550 with the option to get my money back.


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

Well three years later some one answers. You have a pretty nice gun, I think it is a little high, at least for me, but that presentation box adds value for sure.






Mine is older 22LR only, but I selected it when new an my Mom bought it for my dad. He wore it on our Wyoming and later Montana ranches it shows a lot of use as it was used by him daily. They say it's worth $150, but I would not sell it for $1500.


----------

